# G5 qui gèle à tout bout de champs j'ai tout essayé!



## g0ldstein (31 Mars 2009)

Salut à tous,

Souvent lorsque mon ordinateur (imac g5 ppc) a été fermé durant quelques heures, quand je l'ouvre, il faut 5 à 6 essais pour réussir à ouvrir Os X. Ça gèle sur l'écran de la pomme (la roulette tourne à l'infini), ou encore ça fige pendant quand mes applications ouvrent dans Os X. Par moment il ne veut plus accepter de CD. C'est très dérangeant ...

Voici les méthodes que j'ai essayées très très souvent :



réparer autorisations (je ne fais que ça quotidiennement depuis 3 sem) via l'utilitaire de disque et via POMME+S fsck -f
réparer disque dur
Reset de la PRam
Reset de la NvRam
Changer de Disque dur, réinstallation à neuf

Avez-vous d'autres idées ?


----------



## Arlequin (31 Mars 2009)

hello 

dans les 1. et 2. cela a t il été nécessaire ? des erreurs ont elles été trouvées ? 

penses aussi à tester/remplacer la ram

penses aussi à faire un AHT

(comme quoi, non, tu n'as pas tout essayé  )


----------



## g0ldstein (31 Mars 2009)

enfin, tout essayé dans la mesure des méthodes que je connais 

Px tu m'indiquer comment je fais pour faire le AHT svp

Pour la RAM j'ai deux barrettes (une de 512 et une de 1 go)  donc j'imagine que si une était grillée, l'autre prendrait la relève ... sinon sais-tu comment la tester? OS X m'affiche bel et bien 1.5Go RAM

merci pour ta réponse en passant c'est gentil


----------



## Arlequin (31 Mars 2009)

g0ldstein a dit:


> enfin, tout essayé dans la mesure des méthodes que je connais
> 
> Px tu m'indiquer comment je fais pour faire le AHT svp
> 
> ...



aht pour apple hardware test > te laisse un peu chercher sur Macg ou support apple

ram: pas aussi simple que ça   > retire une barette, test; puis échange, re test

à+


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Avril 2009)

Teste t'a ram, ton problème vient souvent de sa, sinon ces iMac G5 avaient pour pas mal, des problèmes de carte mère (carte vidéo défectueuse, 10 condos à changer sur la cm)

PS : iMac G5 First gen ? (sans iSight)

Voila !


----------



## g0ldstein (1 Avril 2009)

Hmm... j'ai vu que le AVH devrait être sur mes DVD d'installation Os X (10.4) mais je ne trouve qu'information systemes dans l'installeur! je suis au bon endroit?

C'est un iMac avec iSight, en fait c'Est le dernier modele juste avant l'arrivée des Intels

Pour tester la RAM j'imagine que ça passe aussi par le AVH? ou bien je fais juste ouvrir l'ordinateur et vérifier que tout va bien



Autre détail que je peux donner par rapport à mon problème : pour arriver à démarrer presqu'à coup sûr je dois réparer les autorisations du disque chaque matin. À chaque coup il répare un paquet de trucs. Si je le fais 2-3 fois d'affilée, il trouve juste des trucs à réparer le premier coup.  

J'ai testé sur d'autres macs et en général après avoir réparé les autorisations une fois, on est correct pour quelques jours sans problème; or dans mon cas c'est toujours à refaire... étrange n'Est-ce pas ?


----------



## pierre22 (1 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,
Tu n'a pas fait cela : 

1°) Réparer le disque et les autorisations en démarrant avec le CD d'installation en pressant la touche C utiliser l'utilitaire de disque
Toutes les infos : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1782?viewlocale=fr_FR


2°) Démarrer en désactivant les extensions (Mode sans échec)

Tous les détails : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR
1. Si l'ordinateur est sous tension, éteignez-le.
2. Appuyez sur le bouton d'alimentation.
3. Aussitôt après la tonalité au démarrage, appuyez sur la touche Majuscule et maintenez-la enfoncée jusqu'à ce que : "Démarrage extensions désactivées" s'affiche.

À lissue de la procédure, faites redémarrer normalement l'ordinateur. Sélectionnez Redémarrer du menu Apple et n'appuyez sur aucune touche.


3°) Téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

Cordialement


----------



## dakar (1 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, Pierre22 ; je vous écris pour vous demander, SVP,  de m'indiquer COMMENT vous faites pour arriver sur une page en français sur le Support Apple... !! ? et surtout, pour en trouver une selon votre besoin. 
Par exemple, pourriez-vous, pour que j'apprenne à le faire,  me donner le processus que vous avez suivi pour arriver sur cette page d'explications que vous indiquez ?  il y a toujours des mots clés et des numéros qui ne correspondent pas manifestement à quelque chose... et on s'y perd si on n'y est pas initié !!
je vous avoue que je n'arrive jamais à trouver , en étant sur le  Support d'Apple, ce genre de page... j'aimerais bien que l'on m'explique la marche à suivre pour trouver de l'aide sur le Support, en cas de nécessité. Je ne suis pas assez malin pour y arriver seul !!!
merci...


----------



## pierre22 (1 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Il faut aller sur le site apple, puis dans support, saisir dans le champs un mot pour la recherche, il y a un drapeau pour choisir le pays, si ce n'est pas directement en Français
Ensuite une foule de titre apparaissent, il faut fouiller.
Les mots clés, je suppose que c'est un ordre interne à Apple
Si cela peut vous rassurer, ce n'est pas une question de malice, j'ai trouvé la plupart de ces pages sur google en tapant : support apple (= description du problème) c'est plus rapide:love:
ou parce qu'en cherchant d e l'aide sur mac Gé des utilisateurs m'on envoyé directement le lien, comme je le fais, comme vous le ferez sans doute.

Cordialement


----------



## g0ldstein (1 Avril 2009)

merci j'essaie tout ce que vous avez dit et je vous reviens la dessus d'ici quelques jours  Merci!


----------



## dakar (1 Avril 2009)

merci bien, Pierre22, donc je passerai par Google, je n'y aurais jamais pensé !! sur le Support, je n'arrive jamais à  trouver ce qui me tracasse..
je voulais dire à celui qui a un souci de démarrage, que moi aussi j'ai un Imac G5 de juste avant les Intel, donc depuis trois ans  ; j'ai eu au bout de 6 mois une fichue panne, il ne reconnaissait plus rien et ne voulait plus faire quoi que ce soit !  et il a fallu  changer la carte mère... depuis, c'est nickel.


----------



## pierre22 (3 Avril 2009)

Oui, cela peut toujours arriver, mais l'échec de toutes les procédures ci dessus citées permet de parvenir à cette hypothèse.


----------



## g0ldstein (7 Avril 2009)

j'obtiens avec le AVH ce code d'erreur : 2stf/8/3:S-ATA BUS O-MASTER

Ce qui semble vouloir dire que le DD est brisé; pourtant je viens de le remplacer pour un neuf ça fait à peine 3 semaines! Est-ce que quelque chose d'autre pourrait à la source de ectte erreur, exemple j'aurais mal reconnecté le DD ou autre?  Pourtant je boot dessus j'écris même ce message à partir d'Os X sur ce meme disque dur ...

merci pour vos futures reponses


----------



## pierre22 (7 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Master indique que c'est le disque maître du de la machine, (je suis un Master en anglais)
Le disque Maître doit être placé en partie inférieure par rapport aux autres, et en principe (mais ce n'est pas obligatoire) c'est lui qui doit contenir le système

Avez vous placé le nouveau disque au bon endroit?

Aussi, avez vous effectué une recherche Google ? Avec ces mots : apple BUS O-MASTER?

Cette recherche mène entre autres au lien suivant : http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1027436

Vous pouvez le traduire en allant ici : http://fr.babelfish.yahoo.com/

Cordialement


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Avril 2009)

Salut

Regarde ce post : http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/kernel-panic-imac-g5-ne-demarre-plus-194834.html

Pour moi, problème d'alim (courent sur ces G5) : Programme d'extension fermé depuis le 25 Décembre 2008

Désolée essaye de trouver une alim sur ebay peut être. Je ne dit pas que ça va résoudre t'est problèmes

Voila

PS : Sinon je pense à un souci de carte mère probablement, mais rien n'est sûr


----------



## da capo (7 Avril 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Regarde ce post : http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/kernel-panic-imac-g5-ne-demarre-plus-194834.html
> 
> Pour moi, problème d'alim (courent sur ces G5) : Programme d'extension fermé depuis le 25 Décembre 2008



Euh... c'est un disque HS  (résultat de l'AHT)


----------



## g0ldstein (7 Avril 2009)

bonjour,
merci pour vos réponses Pierre et OldMac,

Oui j'ai fait une recherche Google, j'ai vu ce lien et quelques autres qui mènent tous à la constatation d'une éventuellement défaillance du disque dur ...

J'ai placé le disque dur au même endroit que l'ancien était. D'ailleurs, il n'y avait pas d'autre emplacement (si je me rapelle bien)

Oldmac, tu crois que c'est l'alimentation, mais mon mac ne ferme jamais tout seul, seulement il gèle et plus souvent j'ai du mal à me rendre jusqu'au Os X sans faire réparer le disque à partir du CD (qui se "brise" à chaque reboot).

La carte mère : le AVH dit qu'elle est Ok

La mémoire vive :  je ne suis pas capable de m'y rendre dans le AVH car il bloque à Stockage de masse


Bref certains cas sur Google disent que leur disque est fini, mais comme je vous disais, j'ai eu ce problème il y a 3-4 semaines, ce qui m'a poussé à changer le disque dur complètement, mais le problème a continué (j'ai été OK pendant quelques jours puis encore la même routine de m'y prendre à 6 fois pour réussir à ouvrir l'ordinateur).

Est-ce que le problème ne viendrait pas d'une autre pièce de l'ordinateur, qui endommage mon disque dur, quelque chose dans le genre?  Car vous comprendrez mon hésitation à racheter à nouveau  un nouveau disque dur, quand j'ai peur de le faire pour rien car le prochain pourrait bien également flancher comme les 2 autres précédent ! ... 

Merci pour votre qui est très appréciée


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Avril 2009)

Comme je le dit, personnellement, je pense plus à une panne de carte mère (controleur SATA HS) mais rien n'es sûr. 

Un disque dur même neuf peut avoir des problème, pour cela il faudrait que tu le test sur une autre machine. Si le test est OK là il n'y aura plus de doute

Voila


----------



## g0ldstein (7 Avril 2009)

> Comme je le dit, personnellement, je pense plus à une panne de carte mère (controleur SATA HS) mais rien n'es sûr.



Mais si elle passe le test AVH ?


----------



## g0ldstein (7 Avril 2009)

Quelqu'un m'a dit que c'est peut-être le processeur qui ne refroidit plus correctement ... mais mon problème apparaît souvent le matin, après que j'aie laissé l'ordinateur éteint toute la nuit

Ou encore si c'est la carte mère qui est en train de flancher comment je peux vérifier qu'elle est bel et bien correcte? et comment tester ma RAM ? (jai 2 barrette)


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Avril 2009)

Pour la cm, si c'est le contrôleur sata tu peut pas vérifier (à part tester avec une autre carte mère).

Pour le processeur, je ne pense pas que ce sois ça

Pour tester la ram, essaye avec une barrettes à la fois ou le CD de techtool Pro

Voila


----------



## pierre22 (8 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,
Cette version est gratuite : http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Utilitaire/fiches/13433.html:zen:


----------



## g0ldstein (10 Avril 2009)

Salut!
J'ai passé le test avancé avec TechToolPro, la mémoire est ok ainsi que tout le reste mais le test de surface pour le DD gèle pendant le processus ... c'est normal? est-ce qu'i ly a un moyen de le compléter sans que ça plante absolument?


----------



## pierre22 (10 Avril 2009)

Salut 

J'ai passé le test avancé avec TechToolPro, la mémoire est ok ainsi que tout le reste mais le test de surface pour le DD gèle pendant le processus ... c'est normal? est-ce qu'i ly a un moyen de le compléter sans que ça plante absolument?

Si cela plante, comme en principe après chaque installation, il est toujours bon de réparer les autorisations, et pendant que nous y sommes, de réparer le disque du système.

Avant de lancer le test de surface, réparer les autorisations, et le (les) disque(s) en question.

Le test de surface est toujours très lent, si cela gèle c'est *peut être* le signe d'un disque non partiellement défaillant mais pas forcement HS. Il faut le reformater (donc effacer toutes les données).


----------



## da capo (10 Avril 2009)

Bon, comme quoi l'hypothèse de départ était bien la bonne : le disque est HS.

Du peu que j'ai encore ce fil en tête, le disque a été acheté il y a peu de temps : il y a donc possibilité de faire jouer la garantie.


----------



## pierre22 (10 Avril 2009)

As tu retenté le test de surface après les réparations?

Il m'est arrivé de reformater un disque qui avait des problèmes au test surface, et il refonctionne parfaitement depuis plus de 6 ans.


----------



## g0ldstein (10 Avril 2009)

Salut,

Oui j'ai retenté, il s'est rendu plus loin cette fois, disons 2 millions Sur 976. Mais ensuite j'ai droit à la roue et la petite lumière verte qui ne clignote plus. (j'ai laissé 15 minutes et c'est resté ainsi longtmeps)

Dans ce cas, si vous me conseillez de formater ... Je peux bien essayer. Le problème c'est que j'ai beaucoup de boulot à faire ces temps-ci et un seul ordinateur, connaissez-vous un moyen d'accélérer ma réinstallation et tout? Genre en sauvegardant une image disque de mon disque actuel via le CD de démarrage, sur un DD externe, ça se fait facilement?

pour en revenir au DD, ... comme je vous disais, le fait que le même problème survienne sur deux disques dur différents dont un (le vieux) marche bien sur un mac pro et le nouveau soit .. nouveau;  bref ceci continue de jeter le doute  dans mon esprit sur l'hypothese du disque brisé... Est-ce que j'installe mal OS X ou quoi? lol

Maintenant que j'y pense, j'ai reformaté mon DD pour la première fois depuis son achat  à la fin décembre, et je pense que ces problèmes surviennent depuis ce formatage! est-ce que ça vous donne des pistes ?

merci pour votre aide !

---------- Post added at 10h02 ---------- Previous post was at 09h00 ----------

j'ai oublié de préciser que quand je fais le test de disque je le fais a partir d'OS X et non a partir du CD booté (j'ai cru comprendre qu'on pouvait booter à partir d'un CD techtoolpro) .


----------



## pierre22 (10 Avril 2009)

Oui j'ai retenté, il s'est rendu plus loin cette fois, disons 2 millions Sur 976. Mais ensuite j'ai droit à la roue et la petite lumière verte qui ne clignote plus. (j'ai laissé 15 minutes et c'est resté ainsi longtmeps). La réparation des autorisations doit être effectuée trois fois, essayer à partir du CD d'installation. Laisser refroidir le mac.

Dans ce cas, si vous me conseillez de formater ... Je peux bien essayer. Le problème c'est que j'ai beaucoup de boulot à faire ces temps-ci et un seul ordinateur, connaissez-vous un moyen ]d'accélérer ma réinstallation et tout? Genre en sauvegardant une image disque de mon disque actuel via le CD de démarrage, sur un DD externe, ça se fait facilement?
Je ne connais pas le processus mais effectuez une recherche, il me semble que c'est possible à partir d'un clonage du disque contenant le système. Des logiciels comme Personal Backup savent le faire, il existe sans doute une solution gratuite, ou à partir d'une image disque

pour en revenir au DD, ... comme je vous disais, le fait que le même problème survienne sur deux disques dur différents dont un (le vieux) marche bien sur un mac pro et le nouveau soit .. nouveau; bref ceci continue de jeter le doute dans mon esprit sur l'hypothese du disque brisé... Est-ce que j'installe mal OS X ou quoi? lol
En effet c'est un curieux hasard, mais tout peut arriver, le doute d'un problème autre que le DD n'est pas à exclure, mais personnellement mes connaissance s'arrêtent ici, et je ne voudrais pas vous indiquer de piste hasardeuse.:rose:

Maintenant que j'y pense, j'ai reformaté mon DD pour la première fois depuis son achat à la fin décembre, et je pense que ces problèmes surviennent depuis ce formatage! est-ce que ça vous donne des pistes ?
C'est bien au format: Mac Os étendu Journalisé? L'installation ne s'est peut-être pas très bien passé. Il faut effectuer les mise à jour à chaque redémarrage, et re-solliciter celle ci jusqu'au message : "votre logiciel est à jour", avant de passer à la suite de l'installation 


---------- Post added at 10h02 ---------- Previous post was at 09h00 ----------

j'ai oublié de préciser que quand je fais le test de disque je le fais a partir d'OS X et non a partir du CD booté (j'ai cru comprendre qu'on pouvait booter à partir d'un CD techtoolpro) .

Pas pour cette opération, du moins pas de ma machine en tous cas. Cependant, dans la mesure ou il est préférable d'effectuer toutes les opérations de maintenance dans l'ordre, et notamment l'opération "structure volume" il est obligatoire de booter du CD ou en démarrant de l' eDrive (partition de démarrage d'urgence et de maintenance contenant Tech Tool créée avec Tech Tool- Opérations beaucoup plus rapides que du CD). 

Pour les  disques, ne contenant pas le système, ce n'est pas la peine, et c'est plus long à partir du boot CD.


----------



## g0ldstein (12 Avril 2009)

je sai que c'est idiot mais je n'arrive pas à fabriquer l'edrive, les boutons sont en gris dans le logiciel...


----------



## pierre22 (12 Avril 2009)

Si c'est la version gratuite, c'est peut être normal
Ce le cas?


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Avril 2009)

Goldstein -> Prends ton disque dur et essaye le sur un autre mac, mais c'est bizarre que le problème persiste avec le nouveau disque. De plus je crois que tu as noté que l'ancin disque fonctionne dans un autre Mac

Voila


----------



## g0ldstein (14 Avril 2009)

oui, c'est là tout le mystère. d'autant plus que Techtool me confirme que tous mon hardware est OK  sauf le DD où ça bloque. 

Pierre, je vais bientôt cloner mon DD sur un DD externe, et formater l'ordinateur pour voir ce que ça donne. Mais je formate toujours à la config par défaut, HFS apple journalisé (je sais pas le nom par défaut), c'est correct?

si techtool me dit que tout est beau, sauf DD, et que le DD est neuf tout comme l'ancien, c'est quand meme louche, il ne reste plus vriament d'hypothese ...


----------



## -oldmac- (14 Avril 2009)

Oui HFS+ journalisé c'est ce qu'il faut

Sinon, mon hypothèse de la carte mère pourrais malheuresement se révéler hélas vrais

Même si techtool Pro ou le AHT ne détecte rien cela ne veut pas dire qu'il y a pas de problème


----------



## g0ldstein (15 Avril 2009)

bonjour,

jaimerais régler le probleme rapidement ... que me conseillez vous?

dans un premier temps je vais cloner ma session sur DD externe et format le DD de l'ordinateur voir ce que ça donne.

Ensuite ... je fais quoi si ca marche pas ? Je vais porter ça au réparateur?  Je vend mon ordinateur 400 $, est-ce que je peux m'En sortir en bas de ça pour un bris de carte mere?


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Avril 2009)

Oui formater sinon ressayé un reset PRAM et PMU.

Sinon une carte mère d'occasion doit valoir dans ce prix là. Vous pouvez le vendre sur ebay pour pièce car beaucoup de personne cherche la dalle ou le superdrive.

Mais un formatage pourrais peut être résoudre le problème ?

Bonne chance

Voila


----------



## g0ldstein (16 Avril 2009)

le reset de la pmu pourrait pt correspondre a mon probleme ...

seulement je ne toruve pas d'instructions pour le faire sur un imac g5 avec isight   quelqun saurait ou trouver des instructions claires?  anglais ou francais


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Avril 2009)

içi -> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1767?viewlocale=fr_FR <-

C'est normal que tu trouve pas car j'ai fait une erreure ça s'appelle pas PMU sur les iMac G5 mais SMU. C'est la même chose que la PMU, Apple à juste remplacée la PMU par SMU sur les derniers modèles de Mac à base de PowerPC.  Voila pour le petit moment technique 

Voila


----------



## g0ldstein (17 Avril 2009)

> Branchez le cordon dalimentation tout en maintenant enfoncé le bouton dalimentation situé à larrière de lordinateur.



il faut vraiment s'y prendre ainsi? C'est spécial 

En tout cas merci beaucoup pour ton lien, je trouvais ça bizarre de ne trouver aucune info!!


----------



## g0ldstein (18 Avril 2009)

Après avoir essayé cette méthode, aucune différence à mon problème.

J'essaie tant bien que mal de cloner mon DD sur mon DD externe avec Carbon Copy mais l'ordinateur finit toujours par geler ...

Sinon sur le CD d'os x, je fais restaurer le DD sur le DD externe mais ça bug au quart environ ...

des idées ?


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Avril 2009)

Heu ... là vraiment 

T'es sûr qu'il n'y as aucun problème avec la ram ?

T'a fait des recherche sur Internet avec ton problème pour voir si ce n'était pas un cas isolé ?

Sinon t'a réessayé avec l'ancien disque dur ?

Sinon bah ...  Pauvre iMac

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h49 ----------

Une idée me vient à l'esprit ...

Je sais pas si tu avais déjà essayé mais essaye de booter sur disque externe Firewire avec un OS d'installée dessus, à mon avis y'a beaucoup de chance pour que ça marche ! (essaye de te procurer un boîtier externe firewire pour disque dur 3,5" et là tu met le disque de l'iMac dedans et tu bootn si ça marche j'ai raison et le contrôleur s-SATA de ta cm est mort, sinon bah ... je t'ai donner une idée stupide qui t'a servit à rien)


----------



## g0ldstein (18 Avril 2009)

la RAM a testé OK au test de techtool

merci pour ton idée, je vis essayer ça si le formatage ne donne rien


----------



## g0ldstein (20 Avril 2009)

Après formatage = toujours le même problème. J'entre sur la session sans probleme par contre,  mais toujours des gels aléatoires (quoique moins pire).

AVH test encore la même erreur pour mon DD

J'ai enlevé la RAM suppl., pas de résultat.


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Avril 2009)

T'a essayé ça ?



> Une idée me vient à l'esprit ...
> 
> Je sais pas si tu avais déjà essayé mais essaye de booter sur disque externe Firewire avec un OS d'installée dessus, à mon avis y'a beaucoup de chance pour que ça marche ! (essaye de te procurer un boîtier externe firewire pour disque dur 3,5" et là tu met le disque de l'iMac dedans et tu bootn si ça marche j'ai raison et le contrôleur s-SATA de ta cm est mort, sinon bah ... je t'ai donner une idée stupide qui t'a servit à rien)



Voila


----------



## g0ldstein (20 Avril 2009)

Je n'ai (tres) malheureusement pas accès à ce type de DD externe 

Pour info un controlleur sata de carte mere, ça veut dire qu'il faut que je change la CM au complet ou juste le controlleur? Si oui sais-tu si c'est bien cher?

je suis à veille d'aller le porter en réparations 

merci infiniment pour ton aide


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Avril 2009)

Non il faut changer la carte mère complète. Sinon non ce n'est pas financièrement rentable (presque les 3/4 du prix d'un iMac Alu' 20" neuf)

Fin tu peut toujours demander un devis, mais c'est payant je crois ? 

Voila, tiens nous au courent !


----------



## g0ldstein (21 Avril 2009)

Salut!

Doh... je vois! Oui payant mais bon 30$   Je vais porter l'ordinateur d'ici une semaine et je reviens vous dire ce qui allait pas lol !!


----------



## g0ldstein (30 Avril 2009)

Salut!
Finaleent, verdict : carte mère morte !!
grrrrr

merci pour votre aide néamoins ce fut tres apprécié !!!


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Avril 2009)

Mais de rien, le forum est fait pour ça, désolée pour la carte mère  Mais bon au vue des symptômes ... Cependant l'iMac doit pouvoir tourner en Firewire je pense comme je l'avais cité précédemment.

Voila, je regarde ton nouveau post, bonne chance pour la vente ! ebay sera idéale ou leboncoin. 

R.I.P iMac G5


----------

